

My thoughts on Facebook - sauravt
http://sauravtom.com/facebook/

======
mychele
I'm having the same experience right away. In particular I hate seeing lots of
posts in the news feed that come from pages I don't like, but as some of my
friend comment and like them they just appear in the feed. In these days here
in Italy there's a very high level of stupid and uninformed discussions on
politics, a lot of people post things that make me sick and they appear in my
news feed (just take a look at this, to understand the level of discussion..
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/italy/11354...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/italy/11354061/Italian-
senate-vice-president-says-kidnapped-aid-workers-had-sex-with-their-
captors.html)) So I decided to stop checking FB very often

